# ./configure  host



## frankbebag (Nov 11, 2004)

on a g3 ibook, osx, trying to compile a few packages from source.  when i ./configure it says no host specified, must specify.  the config.guess is included, so i need  a way to find out my host name and specify it when configuring.


----------



## Tetano (Nov 11, 2004)

go to finder, then network and then to server, if I understood what you're asking it should be there...


----------



## Viro (Nov 11, 2004)

No, he's referring to compiling stuff from source, when you need to perform a ./configure && make && make install to install stuff.

I've never had the problem he's having so I can't say why he's having it since it seems to happen to all packages he's trying to compile.


----------



## rbb (Nov 11, 2004)

Can you give us more infomation, ie.

What are you compiling

What errors are your getting (cut and paste)

Etc...


----------



## frankbebag (Nov 11, 2004)

it does this with all packages, specifically trying gtk right now, the message is 
configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one.  i know config.guess is supposed to do this, its included but it has no effect.


----------



## rbb (Nov 11, 2004)

I just grabed gtk+ 2.2.4, and looked through configure.  Do this:

%./configure --help

Then look for a --host option.  Give that a whirl, and let us know how it goes.
For host type:

powerpc-apple-darwin7.6.0

Thats what comes up on my PB.


----------



## frankbebag (Nov 11, 2004)

sounds good.  thats what i was planning.  but i dont know the host name on my ibook.


----------



## rbb (Nov 11, 2004)

The host type is not your hostname, it is the type of machine, some examples:

machinetype-manufactur-osname|osversion

Powerbook:
powerpc-apple-darwin7.6.0

FreeBSD 5.3:
i386-unknown-freebsd5.3

FreeBSD 4.10:
i386-unknown-freebsd4.10

OpenBSD 3.5 on an UltraSPARC:
sparc64-unknown-openbsd3.5

Solaris 9 on UltraSPARC:
sparc-sun-solaris2.9

Linux, RedHat 7.2:
i686-pc-linux-gnu

Solaris 8 UltraSPARC:
sparc-sun-solaris2.8


----------



## Viro (Nov 12, 2004)

This is the output of my configure for gtk2.2.4 (NOTE: I don't have atk, pango, etc installed wich is why the install bombed).



> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
> checking for working aclocal-1.4... missing
> ...


----------



## frankbebag (Nov 12, 2004)

you listed a slew of host types but left out the ibook, does anyone know the host type of an ibook.
my ./configure stops at that host part


----------



## Viro (Nov 12, 2004)

iBook/Powerbook/Powermac/eMac/iMac/etc it doesn't really matter. All that matters is the OS that you're running, which is powerpc-apple-darwin7.6.0 assuming of course that you've updated to the latest 10.3.6.

If you haven't updated to 10.3.6, your host name will be powerpc-apple-darwin7.x.0 where x is the minor version of OS X you're running (i.e. 10.3.x)


----------



## frankbebag (Nov 12, 2004)

i put ./configure --host=powerpc-apple-darwin7.5.0
got checking host system type... Invalid configuration `powerpc-apple-darwin7.5.0': system `darwin7.5.0' not recognized

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `powerpc-apple-darwin7.5.0': system `darwin7.5.0' not recognized

is my syntax wrong


----------



## Viro (Nov 13, 2004)

That means there is something wrong with either your a) setup. b)the files your compiling.

I got the gtk files from the official GTK website and I have no problems configuring and making the project. if you didn't get them from there, that could be the problem.

Have you installed the developer tools? Dumb question, I know but it's worth asking anyway . What version of XCode are you using? v1.5 has had a lot of problems and if you have it, you should remove it and install v1.2.


----------



## frankbebag (Nov 13, 2004)

i got gtk from the official site, and im using xcode 1.1,  should i update


----------



## rbb (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok, look for a file called config.log, in that file, find the part that talks about the error that you are getting.  Post that section, post ~5 lines above and below that part, just to make sure you get it all.


----------



## rbb (Nov 14, 2004)

I just noticed something else, you put '--host=powerpc-apple-darwin7.5.0', try '--host=powerpc-apple-darwin7.6.0'
Just to make sure, do the following:

% uname -a

Mine gives:

[bob@Freebird] ~%uname -a
Darwin Freebird.local 7.6.0 Darwin Kernel Version 7.6.0: Sun Oct 10 12:05:27 PDT 2004; root:xnu/xnu-517.9.4.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC  Power Macintosh powerpc

Note the Darwin Kernel Version 7.6.0
that is the number you want.


----------



## Viro (Nov 15, 2004)

You'll only have kernel version 7.6.0 if you've downloaded the 10.3.6 update. To reconcile the kernel versions to the update versions, just replace 10.3.x with kernel 7.x.0.

Version 10.3.5 would have a kernel version of 7.5.0, so on, so forth.


----------



## frankbebag (Nov 15, 2004)

im using 3.5 so i put 7.5.0.  I checked config.log  it stops before it gets to that error.

this is the major bulk of the message when i try to configure with --host=powerpc....

checking for working automake... found
checking for working autoheader... found
checking for working makeinfo... found
checking host system type... Invalid configuration `powerpc-apple-darwin7.5.0': system `darwin7.5.0' not recognized

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `powerpc-apple-darwin7.5.0': system `darwin7.5.0' not recognized

checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... (cached) yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for ld used by GCC... (cached) /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... (cached) no
checking for BSD-compatible nm... (cached) /usr/bin/nm -p
checking whether ln -s works... (cached) yes
loading cache ./config.cache within ltconfig
ltconfig: you must specify a host type if you use `--no-verify'
Try `ltconfig --help' for more information.
configure: error: libtool configure failed


----------



## rbb (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok found the problem, I think:

Invalid configuration `powerpc-apple-darwin7.5.0': system `darwin7.5.0' not recognized

That is an error that is from config.sub.

darwin7.5.0 should actually be outputed as -darwin7.5.0

So, to fix this:

Edit the file config.sub:

Line 128 should be:
then os=`echo $1 | sed 's/.*-/-/'`

Check this on your command line:

[bob@Freebird] ~/work/gtk+-2.2.4%echo "powerpc-apple-darwin7.5.0" | sed 's/.*-/-/'

-darwin7.5.0

Try that, let us know.


----------



## frankbebag (Nov 16, 2004)

heres whats it my config.sub
im using gtk1.2 because its required for a later build

# Separate what the user gave into CPU-COMPANY and OS or KERNEL-OS (if any).# Here we must recognize all the valid KERNEL-OS combinations.maybe_os=`echo $1 | sed 's/^\(.*\)-\([^-]*-[^-]*\)$/\2/'`case $maybe_os in  linux-gnu*)    os=-$maybe_os    basic_machine=`echo $1 | sed 's/^\(.*\)-\([^-]*-[^-]*\)$/\1/'`    ;;  *)    basic_machine=`echo $1 | sed 's/-[^-]*$//'`    if [ $basic_machine != $1 ]    then os=`echo $1 | sed 's/.*-/-/'`    else os=; fi    ;;esac


----------



## frankbebag (Nov 16, 2004)

just so you know, its doing this with all packages so im guessing its gonna be a system problem.
I havent the foggiest where to start but i just wanted to let it be known.


----------



## rbb (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok, I thought you were using 2.2+.

It is goign to take some hacking to get it to build.  If you really want to get it to build, let me know, and I will get more in depth with it.

I might just do it for fun anyway.  Always liked challanges.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 16, 2004)

<sigh>  I already explained, in your other thread, how to fix this.  Go to the directory you are trying to run configure from, then issue these commands:

cp /usr/share/libtool/config.guess .
cp /usr/share/libtool/config.sub .
cp /usr/share/libtool/ltmain.sh .
cp /usr/share/automake-1.6/install-sh .
cp /usr/share/automake-1.6/missing .
cp /usr/share/automake-1.6/mkinstalldirs .

Yes, I know you already have these files.  The thing is, these are _old versions_ of these files that don't know anything about Darwin.  If you replace the old files with these ones, you will be able to compile.


----------



## frankbebag (Nov 17, 2004)

darkshadow,  you lonely little cunt.  

I already tried that.  no success.  the thing is it does this with all packages. new and old.


----------



## Viro (Nov 17, 2004)

Dude, watch your language.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 17, 2004)

Heh, 'specially as that comment doesn't really apply to me.

And you could have posted it didn't work.  You sure you copied *all* the files, not just the config.guess and config.sub ones?


----------



## Viro (Nov 20, 2004)

Hmm.... no response for a long time. Can we assume that Darkshadow's solution worked?


----------

